# Onkyo not switching HDMI or upscaling



## D Wulf (Feb 15, 2008)

My receiver has stopped switching the hdmi sources or upscaling the analog signals. The audio from the hdmi works, also the component input does not work any more either do not know if the two are related.
I am sorry I do not have the model # with me will post that later.

Thanks
David


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

my SR507 did about the same thing.. actually it wouldnt switch HDMI wouldn't send any signal back to the tv... I wouldnt even get audio... its been in the shop for over a month now.... while they randomly replace a parts once a week


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It is worth trying a Full Reset (returns to Factory Defaults) Hold down the VCR Button and the Power/Standby Button. When you get a chance, the Model # will greatly help. Sorry for the problems.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## D Wulf (Feb 15, 2008)

D Wulf said:


> My receiver has stopped switching the hdmi sources or upscaling the analog signals. The audio from the hdmi works, also the component input does not work any more either do not know if the two are related.
> I am sorry I do not have the model # with me will post that later.
> 
> Thanks
> David


My model # is TX-SR606


----------

